# Poor little guy!



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I am so frustrated but my SM family is the only family who will understand me. 

To sum up the situation in as few word possible, my mom's friend's daughter got a Maltese (unfortunately from a pet store :smcry about 8 months ago from her boyfriend. She moved to Dominican Republic about 3 months ago and left her dog with her mom because she couldn't take him at the moment :angry: but her mom is really busy and left the dog with a friend for some time because she didn't have the time to be with him. We're at 3 homes at this point. 

Well, yesterday, her mom called my mom and asked my mom if she could keep the dog for a month or so as she also had decided to move to Dominican Republic but that she couldn't take the dog with her just yet. 4 homes now! :angry: She dropped the poor baby off at my mom's house last night with a cheap bag of food and a Walgreens shampoo and that was all! Her daughter wants to come back in a month to pick him up and take him to DR with her but he doesn't even have a microchip nor his rabies vaccine for that! I checked online and they need to have a rabies vaccine AT LEAST 30 days before the departure. I really don't know how they are going to do it but it seems like the dog will be with my mom for a while. 

My mind is atleast at peace knowing that he is with my mom because my mom is as crazy about dogs as I am. Her Lhasa Apso, Moty, passed away 2 years ago shy of 18 years of age! He was a spoiled little man and I know my mom only has a heart for great things with this little guy. She woke up early this morning and bathed him with an Earthbath shampoo that I had at her house (I leave a full set of doggy supplies at my mom's house for when I travel there) and rushed off to Petco to get him some healthy food, treats, a new bed and toys. She will begin weaning him onto the good food this evening.

The girl will fly out of the country often due to her job and who knows who she will leave this little guy with if she does indeed take him to live with her! Home 5, 6, 7???? OH NO!!!  I told my mom to try to convince them to leave the dog with her and that we would find him a wonderful forever home.

My mom always said that after Moty passed away she would never have another dog but she indeed is beginning to love this little guy. It is difficult for her because she is in her 70's and has a limited income. Also, the poor little guy isn't house trained so he goes everywhere. She is going to work on getting him to go on the wee wee pad at night and let him out during the day.

If my mom can't keep this little guy, I will need your help to find him a wonderful home as he REALLY deserves it. It is a very difficult case but my mom describes him as such a sweet little guy so I'm sure he will have no problem in finding a forever home.

I will keep you updated on this thread. Here is a picture of him taken a few weeks back. The girl had shaved him completely because "she was too busy to brush his hair and he got all matted" :exploding: but she shaved him into a Mohawk because it looked "cool". At this point that is all I think she thinks of the dog as a "cool accessory" and not a living human being! My mom will work on getting his coat back in shape. I rushed her a package with more necessary items like an extra Madan brush, some Biogroom waterless tearless shampoo, etc.

Any suggestions for my mom would be greatly appreciated as its the first time we deal with something like this. Unfortunately, I'm in ND and my mom is in FL so I'm not much of help to her except via phone.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Find him a fabulous forever home and tell the other people he died.


I'm not normally one to tell fibs but when the health and welfare of animals are at stake, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


By the way, I'm not kidding.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Poor baby. This story makes me so angry. 

Your mom is an angel to help this little guy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

The other thing that works to get rid of a neglectful owner is to tell them the vet, room and board bill, training, etc for taking care of him is $_____ ($15 or however much /day is the going rate at local boarding kennels, plus food bill, plus vet bills) and will be payable in cash before they pick him up. Keep ALL receipts.

I can pretty much guarantee that will chase them off and you won't see them again.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*OMG! What a pet owner. She does not deserve this Baby-Shes A Joke. And I Understand about your mom. But she tryin so hard. and you With all the worry.*
*You are so kind to be so involved with your heart as you are.*

*Please find a way not to let her have this baby-Whatever it takes Nothing but harm is headed its way. Better a little whit lie than to hear the pet is gone..*
*I would take this one right now. Tell her it ran away. God bless Nickee in Pa**


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Going by the pic he does not look well. His eyes look red and swollen and that shaving job must of been traumatizing for him. Poor little guy. Giving a dog a mohawk look because it looked cool is outrageous. Shame on those owners.
Don't let him back to those people.So glad he's in your moms care right now.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

IvysMom said:


> Find him a fabulous forever home and tell the other people he died.
> I'm not normally one to tell fibs but when the health and welfare of animals are at stake, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.
> By the way, I'm not kidding.


I think this is a great idea. That baby should never go back to those irresponsible people.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

If your Mom wants to keep him (or you find a perfect forever home for him), just BEG the owners to let you buy him from them. I'd be happy to pitch in a few $ to get him away from these people. Oh and I'd be happy to help transport if that would be of assistance.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

IvysMom said:


> Find him a fabulous forever home and tell the other people he died.
> 
> 
> I'm not normally one to tell fibs but when the health and welfare of animals are at stake, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.
> ...


I LOVE this option. A well placed lie is a good thing. IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I like the idea of begging to purchase him too. I'd chip in on that one! BTW, this is how I got my first dog, Emma. I was "holding" her for 2 weeks until this other person could take her. AFter 2 days with her, I knew for sure that the future owner would not be a good one, and I had to keep her. Had her for 13 years....


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

IvysMom said:


> Find him a fabulous forever home and tell the other people he died.
> 
> 
> I'm not normally one to tell fibs but when the health and welfare of animals are at stake, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.
> ...


This would be a good idea but my mom feels responsible for anything that would happen to him so I don't think she could do that. 



eiksaa said:


> Poor baby. This story makes me so angry.
> 
> Your mom is an angel to help this little guy.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm sure he also sees her as an angel. She called me a couple of minutes ago to tell me he was sleeping next to her on the couch as she petted him :wub:



IvysMom said:


> The other thing that works to get rid of a neglectful owner is to tell them the vet, room and board bill, training, etc for taking care of him is $_____ ($15 or however much /day is the going rate at local boarding kennels, plus food bill, plus vet bills) and will be payable in cash before they pick him up. Keep ALL receipts.
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee that will chase them off and you won't see them again.


They left him with my mom because they know she would take care of him. It's almost like they knew he would be safer there.



Yogi's Mom said:


> *OMG! What a pet owner. She does not deserve this Baby-Shes A Joke. And I Understand about your mom. But she tryin so hard. and you With all the worry.*
> *You are so kind to be so involved with your heart as you are.*
> 
> *Please find a way not to let her have this baby-Whatever it takes Nothing but harm is headed its way. Better a little whit lie than to hear the pet is gone..*
> *I would take this one right now. Tell her it ran away. God bless Nickee in Pa**


I'm still trying to think of a reverse psychology strategy for my mom to use on them....Ugh...its so hard!



poochie2 said:


> Going by the pic he does not look well. His eyes look red and swollen and that shaving job must of been traumatizing for him. Poor little guy. Giving a dog a mohawk look because it looked cool is outrageous. Shame on those owners.
> Don't let him back to those people.So glad he's in your moms care right now.


I totally agree. My mom said they shaved his entire eye area! She was furious! She is trying not to let him out much as she doesn't want him to get his paws dirty and carry any infection to his eyes for the time being since they are so sensible. She has been cleaning his eye area with a wet cold towelette in order to soothe it.



Tanner's Mom said:


> I think this is a great idea. That baby should never go back to those irresponsible people.


I know and we will try what is best without putting my mom in an uncomfortable situation.



Summergirl73 said:


> If your Mom wants to keep him (or you find a perfect forever home for him), just BEG the owners to let you buy him from them. I'd be happy to pitch in a few $ to get him away from these people. Oh and I'd be happy to help transport if that would be of assistance.


The problem is that money is not an issue as much. Her daughter has the money and thats why I think she got this dog: for "show". 



LoveLucy said:


> I LOVE this option. A well placed lie is a good thing. IMO. :thumbsup:


It is hard indeed for my mom.



LoveLucy said:


> I like the idea of begging to purchase him too. I'd chip in on that one! BTW, this is how I got my first dog, Emma. I was "holding" her for 2 weeks until this other person could take her. AFter 2 days with her, I knew for sure that the future owner would not be a good one, and I had to keep her. Had her for 13 years....


Awww...I hope my mom does decide to keep him, but it would be really difficult for her. I wish I could keep him!!! I just have Bibu and Kissy and 3 fluffs :blink: would be too much right now.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Where in Florida is your mom? If she is anywhere near me, I might be able to help her. 
Just PM me.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That is so sad.  I understand that sometimes people have to leave their pets behind, but it sounds like this poor little guy was just tossed aside because he was an inconvenience. I'm so glad he found his way to your mom's house even if it's only temporary. Maybe things will work out on their own and the owner won't want him back afterall and you won't have to try and intervene. I don't know if I could personally go as far as to lie about the dog dying...unless they were abusive to the dog. I would probably try and convince them to let your mom "buy" the dog from them or just be honest about it all and say you are concerned for his well being and think he would be better off with another family.

It is very concerning that he was shaved that close to the skin due to matting. Even his ears are completely shaved.  However it works out in the end, if they decide to come back and get the dog, maybe you can type out a whole care guide and either include proper supplies to groom the dog or list out good brushes, shampoos, food, etc so they can try and purchase those items on their own. I would take this as an opportunity to educate them about the importance of a good diet and quality grooming supplies if you really think they will want the dog back.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad he has your mom Cory, I wish I could help somehow or offer advice. I hope it all works out and thank goodness you can come here to help find solutions.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Bibu said:


> This would be a good idea but my mom feels responsible for anything that would happen to him so I don't think she could do that.


Well, if your mom now feels responsible for anything that might happen to him, that is all the more reason for her to feel ok about making sure he doesn't ever return to a neglect situation. Most cases of neglect aren't because owners aren't educated or because they don't know better. They do know how to provide proper care, they just don't want to. They have other interests that are more important to them. And, most abuse cases aren't overt physical abuse such as throwing puppies into a pen of pit bulls to be torn to shreds; most abuse cases are slow death by neglect. 

I've spent decades fostering neglect/abuse cases. I have no qualms about doing whatever it takes to make sure a formerly neglected/abused dog never returns to such a situation. They have suffered enough already and if I return them to a situation that I know is neglectful/abusive, I am no better than the abuser.

These dogs depend upon people saving them. They can not save themselves.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> That is so sad.  I understand that sometimes people have to leave their pets behind, but it sounds like this poor little guy was just tossed aside because he was an inconvenience. I'm so glad he found his way to your mom's house even if it's only temporary. Maybe things will work out on their own and the owner won't want him back afterall and you won't have to try and intervene. I don't know if I could personally go as far as to lie about the dog dying...unless they were abusive to the dog. I would probably try and convince them to let your mom "buy" the dog from them or just be honest about it all and say you are concerned for his well being and think he would be better off with another family.
> 
> It is very concerning that he was shaved that close to the skin due to matting. Even his ears are completely shaved.  However it works out in the end, if they decide to come back and get the dog, maybe you can type out a whole care guide and either include proper supplies to groom the dog or list out good brushes, shampoos, food, etc so they can try and purchase those items on their own. I would take this as an opportunity to educate them about the importance of a good diet and quality grooming supplies if you really think they will want the dog back.


I completely agree. They definitely would never physically harm him and I know that but he just deserves some full-time love and devotion. He needs stability and it will just be a matter of speaking clearly to them in the hopes that they surrender him. We're working on the best and most honest strategy possible.



Maglily said:


> I'm glad he has your mom Cory, I wish I could help somehow or offer advice. I hope it all works out and thank goodness you can come here to help find solutions.


Thanks. I know my SM family is always here!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

IvysMom said:


> Well, if your mom now feels responsible for anything that might happen to him, that is all the more reason for her to feel ok about making sure he doesn't ever return to a neglect situation. Most cases of neglect aren't because owners aren't educated or because they don't know better. They do know how to provide proper care, they just don't want to. They have other interests that are more important to them. And, most abuse cases aren't overt physical abuse such as throwing puppies into a pen of pit bulls to be torn to shreds; most abuse cases are slow death by neglect.
> 
> I've spent decades fostering neglect/abuse cases. I have no qualms about doing whatever it takes to make sure a formerly neglected/abused dog never returns to such a situation. They have suffered enough already and if I return them to a situation that I know is neglectful/abusive, I am no better than the abuser.
> 
> These dogs depend upon people saving them. They can not save themselves.


Yes, I agree. For this reason we are working on the most clear and honest approach possible. I honestly don't think it will take much for them to surrender him...it's my gut feeling. They already can't take him when they come back to Miami because he wont have his rabies vaccines in time for the flight back so that is a start to making the process heavier on them. I really don't think they will stress too much to go through the whole vaccines and health certificate process... it would be "too much work".


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww poor little guy. I hope and pray, that if your mom can't take him, someone else will give him a loving home, with all the love and attention that he deserves. AND LET HIS HAIR GROW! Sorry that's horrible!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow this is a hard one!! I believe the answer will come to you but just need some time to think about a strategic plan!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wanted you to know I'm thinking about you guys. So glad this pup has you and your mom on his side.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

IvysMom said:


> The other thing that works to get rid of a neglectful owner is to tell them the vet, room and board bill, training, etc for taking care of him is $_____ ($15 or however much /day is the going rate at local boarding kennels, plus food bill, plus vet bills) and will be payable in cash before they pick him up. Keep ALL receipts.
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee that will chase them off and you won't see them again.


I agree, she can hold the dog with a lien and chance are the owner wont want to pay the expense. Keep receipts in file. This way you have prof necessary in case they threaten with small claims court


----------



## Xewqa's mum (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree, tell them it died, it got run over when it ran out the door by a hit and run, no vet as it was dead on the spot! End of, it is the only way, and truly they will only miss the money. Oh and then hit them with a bill for its care. Like for hundreds. If they don't pay take em to Judge Judy, she loves little dogs and hates people like this, she will make mince meat out of them LOL


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

This story made me cry like so many other SM members. I say do everything you can to save this precious one. Good luck. There are so many good ideas from members. Use them all lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

*Update*

Thanks for everyone who has shown their love for this little guy and his situation even without knowing him. :wub:

I spoke to my mom this morning and she has placed a cone on him temporarily because he kept scratching at his face from the bad grooming job. She is cleaning the area well 2 times a day and is making sure he doesn't go outside much so he doesn't get the area infected in any way.

She said he has really opened up to her! :w00t: The first couple of days she said he was really nervous and would shake when she had to leave the house (I don't blame him). Now he is kind of taking charge of the house and knocks my mom's cushions off the couch and sleeps on them. He is constantly by her side when she is home and is no longer shaking. I'm positive he can sense that my mom loves him and is doing her best to make him feel great!

Still no call from the owners. :angry: The main issue is that the girl's mom has been really great friends with my mom since before I was born (almost 30 yrs) so my mom doesn't feel great lying to them but she knows she has the upper hand in convinving them to surrender him. My mom thinks they haven't called because they know exactly what she will tell them: the truth.

The positive news is that this little guy is doing more than great in my mom's care and his loving and playful personality is slowly shining through! :chili: She said he really likes his new food and hasn't given her any trouble eating. She is slowly training him to use the wee wee pads (since she doesn't want him to go outside as much yet) and this morning she took him straight to the wee wee pad and he went both wee and poo on the pad! :chili: He is definitely taking big steps forward and we are thrilled!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I thought he didn't look well either when I saw the picture. He looked so sad. His skin looks so pink and irritated that I bet the Earth shampoo felt good to him. His eyes look irritated as well.*

*I'd be horrified that somebody thought I would shave him like that, so I wouldn't be taking him out much either...He must have been really badly matted to shave him like that, ears and all. But the Mohawk is just nasty. Not cool, cute or anything but nasty.*

*He's so much better off now.*


----------

